

The Next Big Thing: thoughts from the Dublin Web Summit - plantedd
http://www.rookieoven.com/2012/10/24/the-next-big-thing-thoughts-from-the-dublin-web-summit/

======
stcredzero
Please get rid of that floating share panel. When I zoom in to read, it covers
up the first few words on half of the left side of the screen. Having it
follow my viewport like a puppy makes me think less of your UX abilities.

------
raverbashing
My though about the DWS. I would have loved to attend but:

\- It was ridiculously expensive

\- It was on weekdays. So you could only go if it was your job to be there
(either watching or presenting)

